# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Eid recipe-Chicken Seekh Kabab

## shahpooja

CHICKEN SEEKH KABAB

Ground spiced chicken mince molded onto skewers and cooked over live charcoal.

Preparation Time : 10-15 minutes

Cooking Time : 10-15 minutes 
Servings : 4 


INGREDIENTS 

Chicken mince 500 grams
Ginger paste 1/2 tablespoon
Garlic paste 1/2 tablespoon
Green chilli paste 1 teaspoon
Cashewnut paste 2 tablespoons
Chaat masala 1 teaspoon
Garam masala powder 1 teaspoon
White pepper powder 1 teaspoon
Fresh coriander leaves 2 tablespoons
Lemon juice 1 tablespoon
Salt to taste
Butter 2 tablespoons 


METHOD
Take chicken keema in a bowl. Add ginger-garlic-green chilli paste, cashewnut paste, chaat masala, garam masala powder, white pepper powder, coriander leaves, lemon juice and salt. Mix well with hands.Heat a tawa and drizzle some oil on it. Dampen your hands, take a little chicken mixture and spread it around a satay stick. Press firmly and place the seekh kababs on the tawa. Cook turning from time to time so that they get cooked evenly all around. Baste with butter or oil at regular intervals. Serve hot.

----------


## Tulip

thanks a lot

----------

